
Ask HN: Is University of Waterloo a Reputable University in the United States? - parrot987
I&#x27;ve always thought of Canadian universities as having sort of a reputation for being much lesser than those in the US. However, after reading posts here for a while, I&#x27;ve been surprised at the number of mentions of Waterloo. Is it well known outside of Canada for its CS program?
======
verdverm
Yes, that is generally considered a good school, but is not widely known like
the Ivy League

